# Sparkling Silver time..



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Just a few pictures from this afternoon. Not that great really and as is the case normally Photobucket makes a nice job of making my okay-ish pictures even worse! 

In my neighbours driveway ready to be cleaned.. Wheels and tyres pre-soaked in a very mild APC solution.. I forgot to take pictures of the rest of the wash stage! 











And some pictures post clean featuring some new additions courtesy of Newera Parts.. (Cheers Matty!)..





























































Can you notice something dodgy about this picture?!










Answers on a postcard! 


I have to say thanks to Matty and Miguel at Newera for all their help over the course of the last year in getting to me lots of parts for my car. The Custom Exotics team in Harlow deserve a big shout for their fantastic work and service. They kept me in the loop throughout whilst my car was in to have the NISMO aero parts painted and fitted. Flawless.

And of course thank you to Alex at Serious Performance for making sure my cleaning product supplies are always topped up and to my buddy Terje for being a star! :thumbsup:

Thanks for looking..

Nice comments welcome..


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Looking very nice kadir glad you liked the work from Custom Exotics they are top guys:thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

aferx said:


> Looking very nice kadir glad you liked the work from Custom Exotics they are top guys:thumbsup:


I thought I had forgot something in my above post! :nervous:

If it werent for Afer, my NISMO parts would still have been in the living room, so thanks muchly for the recommendation! :thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

No probs


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Wow!!:smokin:
She looks superb:thumbsup:Nothing beats the fitment and looks of genuine Nismo parts:smokin:


Terje.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Brace*

Is it an R33 GTR strut brace?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

markyboy.1967 said:


> Is it an R33 GTR strut brace?


no its a 34 one but he does need a much nicer one :chuckle:

nismo parts look nice now

dodgy picture - is it the cooling panel? ie photoshopped


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Very Nice indeed :smokin::bowdown1:

Rgds CJ


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

The car look's stunning with the new Nismo parts! :thumbsup:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Very smart Kadir :smokin: What tyres are those you have there mate?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments!

Matty; you are almost right! My Mines carbon cooling shroud is not fitted, I just placed it there for the picture! :chuckle:

And GTaaaaaarrrrrr! The Tyres are Vredestein Ultrac Sessantas..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind comments!
> 
> Matty; you are almost right! My Mines carbon cooling shroud is not fitted, I just placed it there for the picture! :chuckle:
> 
> And GTaaaaaarrrrrr! The Tyres are Vredestein Ultrac Sessantas..


*cough* get a garage defend one its 100% better 

you want something that covers the lights as well

catch up soon buddy


----------



## jsjc (Jun 28, 2008)

My brother Kadir has got some nice quality parts especially the nicely fitted nismo kit...

I popped over at Kadir's place and got my slr out for some piccies..




































































































Oh and to add a little redness to that silver..


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

POW!! Epic pics brother..


----------



## stagea-rs4 (Jan 3, 2009)

Superb pictures and stunning cars. I'd be proud.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Very clean cars - but now looking VERY old. Time to get an R35 guys!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, that's some great pics, love the first one, look's so aggressive!! :thumbsup:

And a really tidy EK civic aswell, with some nice chosen mods!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

JonR32GTR said:


> Wow, that's some great pics, love the first one, look's so aggressive!! :thumbsup:
> 
> And a really tidy EK civic aswell, with some nice chosen mods!


Thanks Jon, and agreed on both counts I must say. :smokin:


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Awsome pics there!!

Need to learn more how to use my SLR now..


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great job on the R34. Looks very cleanly done. Photos are mint too!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I feel an East London photoshoot coming on

Kadir's excellent 34 and my DMG 35

ed


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i still don't like it and you know that baiya,would look much better on my driveway  

joking aside,it looks fantastic,your making me change my mind again


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

Very nice shots.. have nicer resolution pics??? Gotta have it for screensaver!


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow that R34 is stunning, im slowly wanting to get one now!


----------



## jsjc (Jun 28, 2008)

Thank you all for the nice comments...Kadir will surely appreciate them..



Zchua said:


> Very nice shots.. have nicer resolution pics??? Gotta have it for screensaver!


Which one you would require? I can get them sized up.


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

wow I must get some tips on detailing as this car is immaculate fair play to you, you must spend a lot of hours cleaning her,great pictures I could sitting here looking at them all night keep the good work up:bowdown1:.


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

lovely looking car. You selling anytime soon


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

great pics and very nice and clean GTR! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nismoalex said:


> lovely looking car. You selling anytime soon


Cheers muchly to everyone for the nice comments! :thumbsup:

As for selling up, nooooooo!! I only bought her last April and the time has flown.. I dont intend for a moment to sell her at all! For keeps! 

Emil - you know what to do.. 

Zed Ed - a wee photoshout sounds good! 


Where detailing is concerned, my R34 GTR is an absolute doddle to clean. Maintenance washes are all that is needed with a wax top up every few months. 

Thanks again everyone for the words of praise - appreciate it a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i thought i did last night,woke up this morning and confused again ,lol

and woah last April,time really has flown I still remember our msn talk about this car before you owned it


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Confused again?! lol! 

Yep, the last year has passed by frighteningly quick.. 

Hope all is well for you baiya!


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

jsjc said:


> Thank you all for the nice comments...Kadir will surely appreciate them..
> 
> 
> 
> Which one you would require? I can get them sized up.


All if possible! The color contrast is just right... bright car / dark backgrounds... certainly stands out


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Absolutely amazin pics yar!

How do you get them volks that clean.....!!!!! I just cant get mines that good!!! Spill the beans...


----------



## emperor_77 (Apr 11, 2009)

That's one perfect R34, looks absolutely stunning! That's how a GTR has to be! Great work there!!!


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

wow!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

seriously tidy 34


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

kadir this shed still on the road ;-)

you know you can get £2k off a new car mate, if you trade it in, new government scheme

(on a serious note, drop me a pm as need to meet up to get some good pics, now)


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

A very, very nice looking specimen! Love the rims, best ones on a R34 GTR second to the BBS LM's... Sparkling Silver really is _the_ colour for this model. Really nice contrast between the colours also, I'm almost convinced that I should have my rims resprayed in bronze...

Thumbs high mate!


----------



## wilton383 (May 2, 2008)

that motor is perfact good choice of rims


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice pic's and cool R34 mate

Keep up


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Lovely looking GTR - whats the engine spec?


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

stunning car, just beautiful!


----------



## AVUS Motorsport (Jun 9, 2008)

Bronze Ce 28n and a sparkling silver GTR match perfect!!!

One of my favorite R34


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Cheers guys for the kind words..

Engine spec wise; well that is easy to answer, nice and stock!


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

I think Kadir's R34 GTR is the most beautiful car I have even seen in my entire life. Stunning mate, thumbs up!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow.. Thanks very much Lars!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Sep 10, 2007)

Stunning car, if i had an R34 it would indeed look like yours mate... Especially like the 6th pic down in post 13#.. Top work:thumbsup:


----------

